# amino 1500



## burnbabybyrne106 (Oct 30, 2006)

hey there ive just bought amino 1500 capsules, can you give me advice on when to take them, and what effect they will have on me.


----------



## evilvenkman (Aug 26, 2005)

I just eat one with each meal, and make sure I eat at least 3 a day. I don't really notice improved performance but they make my upper body muscles look a lot more bulkier.


----------



## axalotl2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

hi BURNBABY i love AMINO ACIDS I USE THEM BEFORE AND AFTER WORKOUTS THIS WILL START THE RECOVERY that you muscles need to repair.

and maybe beforei goto bed


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I disagree with axalot, take the aminos along with solid meals to increase the amino acid content of the meal.

After training your better off with a protein/carb drink like Build & Recover which already has all 22 aminos and needs no further aminos added. I would also say have a whey shake 1-2 hours prior to training rather than taking aminos at this time.

They are called Amino 1500 because each capsule has 1500mg (1.5g) of aminos/protein in them so 10 caps only gives you 15g of protein.

Burn, the other thing you should possibly do is read the instructions!??!


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

has any 1 heard of amino 10,000s !!! u can get thm online. i used them in the past with good effect. i just used to take them whenever. always after the gym though. if 1 amino 1500 is 1.5grams of protein is 1 tab of the 10,000s 10grams of protein then???


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Sitries, measure out 10g of protein powder then think of the binding agents being added, if your Amino 10 000 is a similar size then it is possible they are 10g each BUT they could be measured in uq's (10000uq = 1 gram).

I know you probably all think I'm full of it when I say certain things relating to supplements and other companies but there are a lot of companies who deliberately market products in a way that will mislead the buyer. They don't lie but quote huge numbers so when you look at the packaging you think the product is more potent than their more honest counterparts (like us!).


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Extreme - personally I just think you tell it how it is, but I'm always impressed with your little random bits of knowledge (uqs etc etc etc)

Bad supps companies spend more on marketing that they do on product development. I've been hunting around for a few extra bits and bobs now and to be honest the BS I have to read through is phenominal... To the point I'm just gonna be buying Whey and Kre-Evolution from now on.

As much as I'd love to beleive Fat Strippers will shift off my belly fat, and herbal supps will give me huge muscles, in reality its hard work which gives you those things.


----------

